# putting a 98-99 grille on a 95-97 B14



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

I saw a few threads recently about this, I thought i'd add an image to the question for future reference.










as you can see all the grilles share the top 3 mounting points. The lower 2 mounting points are different for the 95-97 grille and for the 98-99 grille. To do a swap between the 2 types, you must cut off the bottom tabs from the grille and you can use the top 3 points just fine.

Just for future reference.


----------



## Rama (Mar 8, 2003)

maybe this should be stickied how about it samo?


----------



## Stiletto (Aug 7, 2003)

Which grill is the one in the top right corner? Is that a 98 Sentra grill? Thats the style I want for my 96.


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

yes, that is the 98 Sentra grille, here's the 98 grille on my 97:

http://1997ga16de.nissanpower.com/cgi-bin/i/images/dsc03041.jpg <---if image doesn't show, hit refresh a few times.


----------



## zeno (Sep 17, 2002)

Nice pic., you got mad MS Paint skillz yo! All the newbies are sleeping comfy in their beds now knowing the difference.


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

actually, I use flashMX. I usually use it for drawing my car animations.


----------



## samo (Apr 30, 2002)

Mad JPEG compression, yo! Thanks for throwing that together, but I'm not going to make it a sticky because it'll clog up the forums. What would be nice is another "here's everything you can get for the B14" thread, but only with cosmetic goodies. Maybe make one for the B13 too?


----------



## xt_out (Jun 23, 2003)

yeah, i was thinking it should be a sticky too. look at all the other shit that is stickied!!  maybe this should be in the official AWESOME HOW TO sticky thread. hmmm??
good job 1997ga16de!


----------



## myoung (Apr 15, 2002)

nice job...that should be helpful to some people... if you'd like to write something up we would use it in NPM... a how to or just a comparision of the different grilles and whats needed to swap them...etc..


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

Thanks. There's not really much to add to it, the quality on my copy of the file is alot better, I had to limit the jpeg file a little so I could get it up on the forum.

Pretty much, all there is to say is if you're going from one type to another, it may be required to cut the lower tabs off the grille with a hacksaw or dremel so it will fit. 

If you want a better pic, I can export a better one out of flash.


----------



## whiteb14 (Jul 7, 2002)

thank god u did this... there are so many noobs that ask this question a million times!


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

Thought I'd bump this b/c I got the pic workin again.


----------



## go4broke44 (Jan 14, 2003)

good job on this , justin i think? anyways, thats some good computer artwork on those grille drawings, and a good comparison between the grille types.


----------



## ScorchN200SX (Aug 13, 2002)

*Correct me if I am wrong?*

The center mounting point I thaught was directly behind the emblem in the middle of the grill.......


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

ScorchN200SX said:


> The center mounting point I thaught was directly behind the emblem in the middle of the grill.......


well, it isn't actually where I illustrated it, but it is a bit higher than the emblem.


----------

